# Cabela's 1hp Grinder on Sale



## checkerfred (Sep 7, 2011)

If anyone needs a heavy duty grinder, cabelas has the 1hp commercial grinder on sale for $399

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home..._l=SBC;cat104798880;cat104723280;cat104364180


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 7, 2011)

Great grinder, I own one!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 7, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Great grinder, I own one!




ditto


----------



## roller (Sep 7, 2011)

And thats a good deal !!!


----------



## checkerfred (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got mine in the other day and can't wait to try it!  It was a terrific deal.....when I ordered mine, I got free shipping though I had to pay an oversize fee of like $6

I orig. owned a 1/4 hp LEM and it burned up on me...took it back to academy and they had the 1/3hp on sale for the same price as the 1/4hp so I traded it....after about 3 grinds it too burned up, so I took it back too....so decided on going with the Cabela's 1hp and it was on sale and much cheaper than a 3/4 LEM!


----------



## checkerfred (Sep 7, 2011)

OH and the warranty is much longer too!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2011)

You will love the cabelas grinder. I have the 1/2 hp and it churns thru some meat.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a Cabela's grinder too & it's a very high quality grinder.

You can jam the meat in & it doesn't even moan.


----------



## catzcradle (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for that link, I didn't even know I wanted one, but I couldn't help myself from ordering.......

This forum is really costing me this year :)


----------



## checkerfred (Sep 8, 2011)

Now I really can't wait to use it...I'm gonna have to go find something to grind lol

No problem Catz!  I couldn't help it either....I ended up getting this one much cheaper than I could've bought the LEM for and it has a longer warranty!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2011)

checkerfred said:


> Now I really can't wait to use it...I'm gonna have to go find something to grind lol
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Catz!  I couldn't help it either....I ended up getting this one much cheaper than I could've bought the LEM for and it has a longer warranty!



Make ground beef and have some great burgers.


----------

